# 32 Bhds



## zrider (Feb 6, 2007)

I would like to say hello to all.We got a 2007 sydney 32bhds cant wait for the weather to break a bit.Iwas wondering should this trailer came with a ladder?It is very high in the back and looks like it should have come with one.Also if it was not supposed to come with one how hard is it to install one?thanks, great site!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

zrider,

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new Outback!

Enjoy.

As far as the ladder is concerned, the Outback roof is not made to walk on. You can, but be very careful and step only on the supporting framework.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome! tell us where you are from!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice Rig!! Went right for the top didn't ya! Welcome aboard! Glad you found us!

Eric


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& Congratulations


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome








You're gonna love being an Outbacker. As you are already discovering, this is the site to get your questions answered and share ideas.
When I have to get on the roof of mine, I put a 1/2 sheet of plywood up and then get on that to distribute my weight.
John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi zrider
















*to Outbackers! * 

Enjoy and Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

welcome zrider

Now that you got youre camper gry out a enjoy

mac


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome zrider

Great choice in picking a trailer.
I also can't wait to use mine.

To answer your question:No they do not come with ladders. The roof of the Sydney is much stronger than the normal Outbacks. You probably could add one but I just use a step ladder to get up there.

Think spring

John


----------



## zrider (Feb 6, 2007)

hey, thanks for the replies.i was conerned with the ladder to be able to sweep off the slides.i am considering awnings.anyways we are from sowtheast ohio ,family or 4,with 2 daughters a 6 year old and a 15 going on 25 year old







.i will get some pics up later .thank yall again


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we picked up a Little Giant Ladder http://www.littlegiantladder.com/?source=lglggbranded


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers Zrider!








Hope you enjoy your new Sydney. They are a beauty!

Happy camping


----------



## jetfan401 (Feb 7, 2007)

zrider said:


> I would like to say hello to all.We got a 2007 sydney 32bhds cant wait for the weather to break a bit.Iwas wondering should this trailer came with a ladder?It is very high in the back and looks like it should have come with one.Also if it was not supposed to come with one how hard is it to install one?thanks, great site!!!!


[i just recieved my 32bhds good luck with yours


----------

